# Boxing British HW Title fight. Fury v Chisora



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

This is gonna be awesome. Dereck Chisora is gonna get properly smashed up. Tyson Fury is still only 22 with a 14-0 record (10KOs). This dude is the future of HW boxing and is the person who has started getting me interested in the sport again. 

Anyone a fan of boxing? If so, be sure to check out this fight. I seriously believe he could beat most HWs in the world. Youtube his ass to find out more.:thumb02:


----------

